# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  đây chắc là cách dò tâm lổ trong mach3 rẻ tiền nhất òi

## legiao

bạn nào ham rẻ,tài chánh eo hẹp vào zalo 0975661008 lấy gcode về xài tạm,em chỉ muốn giúp các bạn gà mờ như em thui,có gì sai các cụ cả đừng chém em nhé

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, QuyND, saudau, Tuấn, VuongAn

----------


## legiao

các hoạt động chạy về x- chạm prope trở về vị ban đầu,tiếp tục về x+ chạm prope chạy về tâm,rồi qua trục Y củng chạy như x

----------


## legiao

sét z chế phíp đồng cắt từ mạch điện tử hàn sợi dây điện trong gúm mà hửu dụng

----------


## vufree

> các hoạt động chạy về x- chạm prope trở về vị ban đầu,tiếp tục về x+ chạm prope chạy về tâm,rồi qua trục Y củng chạy như x


Bác cho xin code với Bác nhé. Cám ơn Bác nhiều.  vufree@yahoo.com

----------


## legiao

vào zalo gửi cho dể nhé bác,gửi zalo bác rồi đấy

----------

vufree

----------


## legiao

sét dao cùi học của cha sầu đâu ngon gúm

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## QuyND

Có cái set dao này ngon lắm, từ set Z dao thủ công mà lên thằng này làm khỏe hơn gấp bội. Bác còn muốn khỏe nữa thì chế thêm cục sensor cố định. Sau khi lần đầu set Z, mấy lần sau chỉ việc gắn dao vào rồi enter là nó tự set cho mình luôn. Không cần cầm cục này dò sau mỗi lần thay dao nữa.

----------


## Fusionvie

Cái này mass nối luôn vào bàn T à bác?

----------


## legiao

cảm ơn bác góp ý,nhưng mình thích dùng di động để dùng nó dò tâm lổ luôn

----------


## legiao

> Cái này mass nối luôn vào bàn T à bác?


bàn t thì ăn mass toàn khung máy rồi,mạch đồng chạm mass tác động prope

----------


## legiao

Rem VBScript To center probe inside a pipe

If GetOemLed (825)

----------

CKD, Fusionvie, QuyND

----------

